# Switching from raw to kibble



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

I have been feeding my two dogs pray model raw for the 7 months I have had them but I want to switch them back to kibble for a while and I am looking at Instinct Raw Boost kibble and was wondering if it is a good brand and if anyone here uses it also about how long should a 4lb bag last if my dogs would eat about 1/2 a cup each?

Thanks


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Can I ask why you are switching back? If it is just for convenience, have a look at ZiwiPeak, it is an air dried raw product, so all the convenience of a kibble but with the benefits of raw still.


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

I had to quit my job when we moved and have not been able to find a new one yet so I have only been able to afford chicken, beef, pork, liver & kidney. Sterling is doing great on it but Dekker's coat is not doing so good & he is getting dry flaky skin so I want to switch until I find a job.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Instead of kibble, I would also suggest an easy pre-made product like ZiwiPeak. Or you could do Stella and Chewy's, Primal, etc. Those are just as easy as kibble and much better for them.

I would even suggest a good quality canned food before I would go to kibble.

Why do you need to take them off of prey model?


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't mind feeding the pray model raw but I am having a hard time affording the variety of protein types so Dekker's coat is getting rough & his skin is getting dry & flaky. I was thinking that it would be better to switch them to a dry food so they can have a variety of protein types. I liked the Raw Boost kibble because it has the freeze dried raw pieces in it.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

We've fed Nature's Variety before. We fed their Instinct line in rotation for about two years before we moved and I could no longer find it locally. Venus and Ocean both loved the raw bits in the new raw boost kibble. My two did fabulous on it while we used it.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I have fed Natures Variety Instinct LID recently canned and added a little kibble to exercise jaws. I was pleased with it, but it is expensive. I'm not sure about kibble alone, but if you feed a mixture of canned and kibble it will be more expensive than Ziwi Peak, and I was not as pleased with it as I am with ZP. Lulu's coat was nice on Nature's Variety, but it is softer and shedding is non-existent on ZP.


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks, I just plan on using the kibble and raw meaty bones a couple of times a week for teeth cleaning and jaw exercise.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

For dry skin, be sure and add in some oils. Fish oil for sure. Just buy the cheap human fish oil pills and squeeze one onto his food every other day or as tolerated. Too much too fast causes loose stools so work up to it. Once they are good on fish oil a couple times a week, then you can add in coconut oil, krill oil, emu oil, etc. You will see a big improvement in coat and skin once on fish oil consistently.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I was going to suggest oily fish too. Mine get sardines, sprats, mackerel etc from the fish counter in the supermarket, all raw. I freeze before feeding and they prefer to eat it slightly frozen.
Fish is really cheap and another great protein source as well as having the benefits of the oils.


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

I did put them on fish oil recently and it has helped. I will have to look into the other ones.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

My DIL fed raw boost for a bit. She and I wasn't impressed with it. Any dog food that has heat to it is no longer raw. What about a high quality kibble like Acana or Fromm. Check out dogfoodadvisor.com. They have some good reviews on dog food. But for a chi, I can't imagine it costing a lot less for kibble than raw. I don't feed raw because hubby says - No! But I am okay with it. I feed The Honest Kitchen and Fromm. His coat is super shiny! And since I switched my golden to Wellness Core Ocean formula, her skin is no longer dry and flaky and her coat is soft!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree with Cindy in the post above. Are you absolutely sure that kibble will cost less than raw? One chi eats so very little. It costs pennies a day to feed Brody and some days are completely free, depending on what he is eating. 

It is possible to feed a high quality raw diet for $1.00 a pound or less. For a chi that weighs 5 pounds and eats 4-5 ounces a day, you can see how cost effective that is. Good quality kibbles can be $2.00 or more per pound. Just be sure and weigh your options.


----------

